# 2020 Hellcat Redeye SQ Build



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys starting a new small SQ audio build on my new 2020 SRT Hellcat Redeye. The car’s engine performance wise is amazing with it’s 797hp. The part of the vehicle lacking, is the audio system. Since I Was happy with my setup in my Challenger RT setup, decided to use most of that equipment in this build.

Source - OEM 8.4” UConnect system
Interface Pac AP4 CH41 TOSLINK optical output
Processing/power - Helix P SIX MKII DSP 6ch Amplifier
Processor controller- Helix Director
Wide-band Drivers - Audible Physics NZ3 wideband (location dash)
Midbass Drivers - HAT Unity U69 2ohm version midbass (Location doors)
Sub(s) - Audiomobile EVO 10 (location sealed enclosure trunk)
Power layout (6channels)
120w @ 4ohms to NZ3 Drivers each side.
230w @ 2ohms to U69 Drivers each side.
230w x 2 @ 2 ohms to Two Audiomobile Evo 10D4


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

great car! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking forward to your build, gorgeous car.


----------



## boomeh (Apr 8, 2020)

Too bad that beautiful engine is surrounded by a Dodge shell.


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

Have you ever owned one? Didn’t think so. They’re great cars...


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

it's a dream car! No less than a motoric icon. 

waiting to see the digital interface and how it was implemented and would like your opinion about working this amp at 2 ohm on two woofers and two subs.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

NASTY ride!!!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice on both accounts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bad to the bone.........

Ge0


----------



## peace2peep (Nov 15, 2008)

I rented a Hemi challenger a few weeks ago and I was shocked at how comfortable and fun they are to drive...can't even imagine the power and explosiveness of the Hellcat! Whoa! I have a 425 hp Mercury Marauder (Supercharged) and I feel like it's a lot of car for me...700+hp is another level altogether!


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

700+ HP makes you pay attention. You better make sure your front tires are pointed straight before you plant your right foot to the floor...


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

eddieg said:


> it's a dream car! No less than a motoric icon.
> 
> waiting to see the digital interface and how it was implemented and would like your opinion about working this amp at 2 ohm on two woofers and two subs.


Yeah it is for sure, I was trying to hold off til next year. But I was like what the heck I’m going to do it now. So everything with the buying processed worked out well. Only other option in the 2021 lineup is the Super stock which is drag racing focused. Which I wanted all- round GT driving experience with the redeye vs Super Stock(demon w/o racing fuel option). With strict emissions coming in 2023 these will be the last great big displacement motor cars.

I figured one digital connection from the source to the Dsp/amp will provide better sound and zero
noise Interference. I’ve had this amp wired in my last install @ 2ohms on the U69 in the doors and ch C-D and 2ohm E-F to each subwoofer. 230w was enough for each sub. I think I will add the P Two amp later which would give double the power. I had zero issues hooked up this way.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It is a beauty!!! Congrats with the purchase! 

You have a good plan with the audio it appears, and you have some pieces you are familiar with - big positives. 

I’ll be picking up a buddy’s car with him in a couple weeks that will have the NZAlBe widebands mounted in the pillars - so I’m looking forward to his tuning using 3 way and 2 way with those drivers. 

Good luck with the install - I’m anxious to see what you do. Hey Eddie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

peace2peep said:


> I rented a Hemi challenger a few weeks ago and I was shocked at how comfortable and fun they are to drive...can't even imagine the power and explosiveness of the Hellcat! Whoa! I have a 425 hp Mercury Marauder (Supercharged) and I feel like it's a lot of car for me...700+hp is another level altogether!


Yeah they are sweet cars in all the trims when it comes to comfort and performance. The Scat pack are the sweet spot trim that give you 500hp usable on the street. Stepping up to the hellcats are ridiculous amount of power that will satisfy most. The widebody version allows a little more grip with the 305 tires. But you can get larger tires on the narrow body to remedy traction issues. With 700+ Rear hp Your going to have traction issues at times. That whats fun and keep you honest at the same time.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

thedynoguy said:


> 700+ HP makes you pay attention. You better make sure your front tires are pointed straight before you plant your right foot to the floor...


😆 I know that’s right!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> It is a beauty!!! Congrats with the purchase!
> 
> You have a good plan with the audio it appears, and you have some pieces you are familiar with - big positives.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! yes I’m very happy with it! It came down to a new redeye or a used Audi R8 v10 pre 2015 model. For the money, performance and comfort I feel I made the right choice. I didn’t want to inherit someone else problems at $100k. I rather spend $90k and have a piece of mind with warranty and almost double the power. Super car is next on the list for sure maybe Ford GT or Mclaren 720s in a few years.

sweet man, that setup should sound sweet! I’m going to try to keep it simple maybe do the subs and amp in the spare area since I don’t think I will be doing air suspension this time around. so now I will have that space now. The HK oem systems have the subs in that area. But I figured I wanted better and had some equipment left from my other challenger build, why not just use what I have on hand. I have bigger goals then drop more money into audio equipment. Worked great in my old setup and not into experimenting at the moment with something different.


----------



## Cutaway (May 5, 2020)

thedynoguy said:


> Have you ever owned one? Didn’t think so. They’re great cars...


Whatever @*thedynoguy, *EVERY single one of these SUCK...... that their not in my driveway 

*I'm envious*


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

some cool little touches on the 2020 models stitching on the dash around the infotainment system and gauges. The SRT logo glows Red when interior lights are in use. A few features which attracted me to the redeye other then the extra power and dodge demon drive train was the chiller and linelock options. Which are also on the standard Hellcat now also. I haven’t had much time to mess with everything yet, but will have some time in the coming weeks.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## vette_werks (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice setup! Love me Hellcat. The Nz3s are amazing speakers, as are the Evo10s which I run in my Z06 too.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool car.....but did you say $90K??? DAAAMMMNNNNN. Have they fixed the taillights so they actually line up with the piece on the trunk?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> Cool car.....but did you say $90K??? DAAAMMMNNNNN. Have they fixed the taillights so they actually line up with the piece on the trunk?


Yeah around that, Remember a dodge demon base price in 2018 was $85k. Then dealers tack on $10k-$20k more since they are a limited number car. Made it almost impossible to get one under $100k. The redeye is a GT version of the demon. I’m sure others That bought the redeye paid more depending on options. A base narrow body hellcat starts at $59k. Then the Redeye package add on the demon engine, drive train, widebody 20x11 wheels with 305 tires ect.. for $17k more. Plus gas guzzler tax and destination charge another $4k. That $80k before taxes, registration, and fees. Options like leather, sunroof, spoiler, navigation , stripes ect.. you can easily hit $100k with all options available. I only wanted a few of the options like Alcantara/leather seats, sport spoiler, blind spot system, power tilt steering wheel. Before I even ordered this car I tried to look for Very lightly used one from 2019 with less then 5k miles. But hard to find them less the $75k. Especially with the options I wanted. Then I would have to pay $2k to be shipped to me which most out of state dealers were charging. So for a little more I can get brand new with my options delivered to my garage door. It was a easy choice then. Took 4 weeks to build mine and it was here a few days later. I know some other hellcat guys ordered before mid-March and still haven’t got their yet. Crazy, but I guess I got lucky with timing and location of my out of state dealer.

I haven’t noice any rear taillight alignment issue on mine.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this build. Using almost the same system components in my Chrysler 300.


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice looking car! I'll be watching this one. I have a '16 HC Charger that needs an upgrade from the HK system.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hopefully I will be able to start the trunk portion early next week. Been under the weather this past week and working on a few projects. Slow getting in the materials needed to start the build since materials needed went out of stock quickly. My Baltic Birch plywood showed up this week after being on order. Refuse to use the lower quality birch plywood from local supply stores.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Man I wish I had gone with the widebody . Should have done my research first. Any progress pics ? I’m about to get my build going. Full audiofrog gb set up 3 ways 2 way center and rear fill with 2 gb subs, 5 mosconi pro amps and a helix ultra .


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> Man I wish I had gone with the widebody . Should have done my research first. Any progress pics ? I’m about to get my build going. Full audiofrog gb set up 3 ways 2 way center and rear fill with 2 gb subs, 5 mosconi pro amps and a helix ultra .


what trim challenger do you have? I went with widebody for handling the extra power to the ground, and the redeye for the extra power and the stronger demon drivetrain. I Still need to strengthen the rear end once I add more power(1000hp). Diff brace, adjustable arms. 

no progress yet as other projects and my other businesses are taking up my free time. Sounds like a nice equipment list you have there. Should sound pretty sweet.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

moparman79 said:


> what trim challenger do you have? I went with widebody for handling the extra power to the ground, and the redeye for the extra power and the stronger demon drivetrain. I Still need to strengthen the rear end once I add more power(1000hp). Diff brace, adjustable arms.
> 
> no progress yet as other projects and my other businesses are taking up my free time. Sounds like a nice equipment list you have there. Should sound pretty sweet.


I wasn’t even looking for a car and knew nothing about it. My buddy who works for a dodge dealer sent it to me and I got it without doing any research unfortunately it’s a 2015. I have a bunch of mods on the way for it already. Wheels , springs , drive shaft , diff brace , spohn adjustables and bmr adjustable toe rods, system , exhaust and cai. Spring I’m taking it to Barth tuning for injectors , pump , e85 , pulleys and tune.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> I wasn’t even looking for a car and knew nothing about it. My buddy who works for a dodge dealer sent it to me and I got it without doing any research unfortunately it’s a 2015. I have a bunch of mods on the way for it already. Wheels , springs , drive shaft , diff brace , spohn adjustables and bmr adjustable toe rods, system , exhaust and cai. Spring I’m taking it to Barth tuning for injectors , pump , e85 , pulleys and tune.


yeah I see. Some people that has the narrow body in the past was able to order all the parts to do a widebody conversion from the demon. I don’t see why you cant do that now since the widebody can come on scat packs, hellcats now. So no longer would you be ordering those parts for a demon. Which was limited production car. Sharp looking ride by the way and great list of upgrades!


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

moparman79 said:


> yeah I see. Some people that has the narrow body in the past was able to order all the parts to do a widebody conversion from the demon. I don’t see why you cant do that now since the widebody can come on scat packs, hellcats now. So no longer would you be ordering those parts for a demon. Which was limited production car. Sharp looking ride by the way and great list of upgrades!


I’ll just finish this build and pay it off. Just got the email that I need to send $2,000 for the down payment on the 2022 Z06 I am ordering. No widebody this time for me but it’s still fun. Can’t wait to get my audio system in it and let it sit all winter while I can’t drive it lol


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> I’ll just finish this build and pay it off. Just got the email that I need to send $2,000 for the down payment on the 2022 Z06 I am ordering. No widebody this time for me but it’s still fun. Can’t wait to get my audio system in it and let it sit all winter while I can’t drive it lol


sounds like a plan. I was thinking of the C8 vette before I ordered this one. But rather would have it in the z06 or zr1 trim package. I didn’t want to wait lol. But will be getting a super car hopefully in a few years once some of my investments pan out. Would like McLaren 720s or Ford GT. We will see.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

moparman79 said:


> sounds like a plan. I was thinking of the C8 vette before I ordered this one. But rather would have it in the z06 or zr1 trim package. I didn’t want to wait lol. But will be getting a super car hopefully in a few years once some of my investments pan out. Would like McLaren 720s or Ford GT. We will see.


Nice man. I was looking at a used r8 or nsx last year and decided to wait for the z06


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

rob3980 said:


> I’ll just finish this build and pay it off. Just got the email that I need to send $2,000 for the down payment on the 2022 Z06 I am ordering. No widebody this time for me but it’s still fun. Can’t wait to get my audio system in it and let it sit all winter while I can’t drive it lol


sounds like a plan. I was thinking of the C8 vette before I ordered this one. But rather would have it in the z06 or zr1 packag. I didn’t want to wait lol. But will be getting a super car hopefully in a few years once some of my investments pan out. Would like McLaren 720s or Ford GT.


rob3980 said:


> Nice man. I was looking at a used r8 or nsx last year and decided to wait for the z06


Definitely would wait on that for sure.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a few issues with my current table saw working on a few other projects. Also a close friend of mine needed a decent saw in his workshop wanted to buy mine. So I decided to upgrade the saw to a much better and safer saw. To many close calls on this one cutting various materials. Should have my new Saw Stop in a week or so. Also the other materials I needed. PVC came in yesterday, still waiting on grill mesh. Everything is backed ordered these days.


----------



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

First of all - amazing car! I’m anxious to see how your system progresses! I’m just finishing up my system in my Challenger R/T. (Ok Ok, they are never “finished”) Fun to see what other Challengers are doing in their builds.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah so hopefully the table saw will be here early next week so I can get it set up for cutting. Had to cancel order with an online retailer since they had to order it from manufacture which they are a month behind to ship orders. So I was able to order it from woodcraft, which ships from their own warehouse. So two weeks was wasted waiting for a saw that never shipped. But everything is all good now and has shipped already.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

So table saw finally came in late last night. Hopefully I can get it setup by Monday or Tuesday to start breaking down these sheets and finally start something.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice toy


----------



## mattjk (Apr 7, 2011)

Omg I LOVE that car, congrats!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Apparently I was missing the rails for the saw so haven’t been able to finish assembly of the saw yet. Then today they finally drop the rails off a week later after the saw was delivered. Now I will have to contact them in the morning. Because I need the 52” rails. Box says 36” rail system.  So crazy you spend so much for something and they can’t get the order right! Delay after delay! Woodcraft needs to pay attention to the orders.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well at least my sound deadening came in today.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Some progress on the saw getting assembled. Waiting on rails to get here then I can finish up.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

REALLY LIKE THAT SAW. NICE! And yes, I was yelling about the table saw.


----------



## TwinkE (Aug 13, 2020)

Great choice in saw. I've had the contractor saw since it came out and the quality of it was amazing. I've only had to replace the starting board since they redesigned it.

have you gotten to play with it yet?


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

I see this thread got bumped back to the top. Any updates on your build?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

TwinkE said:


> Great choice in saw. I've had the contractor saw since it came out and the quality of it was amazing. I've only had to replace the starting board since they redesigned it.
> 
> have you gotten to play with it yet?


Not yet been busy with business stuff.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

thedynoguy said:


> I see this thread got bumped back to the top. Any updates on your build?


nothing yet, was waiting on evo 12”Subs should be getting those soon. Busy with work also.


----------

